# More Pics Of The New Rig......



## xtexan (Dec 14, 2007)

Here are some more pics of the new smoker w/out meat.
Just a little explanation on how it works:
The smoker uses a top baffle system (pic 4 left side of smoke chamber,hard to see)
The oven (pic 3) is regulated seperately by the "slide bar" (bottom of pic) and is not connected to the main smoke chamber. 
As you can see it has a nice size fire box also. 
Can't wait for spring and summer!!



I will post some w/ meat around Christmas.

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice. You should move back to Texas, specifically Waco, hehe.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 14, 2007)

You could remove two racks on that thing and smoke my ECB inside it!  That thing is awesome!  Is envy one of the 7 deadly sins?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 14, 2007)

nice rig. is that ut (texas) orange ?


----------



## dionysus (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice indeed, but has it even been used yet?


----------



## xtexan (Dec 14, 2007)

Those are the pics from the day after delivery. Yes, I have used it twice now and it works great!!!! Did a (test) brisket last weekend and it turned out great.


----------



## billybones (Dec 14, 2007)

I covet thy goods....


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, that is some awesome hunk of steel XTexan! Can't wait to see the Q-view!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice can not wait to see the Q!!!!


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 14, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!! That sucker wouldn't even fit down my street. Man I would fit it with a bed, and add a mail box.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm just plain old jealous....  nice set up!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 14, 2007)

I got 3 word's for ya.............Fire it up!!!


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 15, 2007)

beeutifull


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 15, 2007)

that would fit perfectly down my street..lol

would even fit better in my driveway..lol

nice looking rig


----------



## gramason (Dec 15, 2007)

Must be nice, looks good, congrats.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 15, 2007)

Real nice....Congrats and enjoy.


----------

